# Damasko 2018 >>>>>



## StufflerMike

What would you like to see in 2018 ?

I‘ll start

+ a DS 41 or DS 43 ( a larger DS 30, a fried egg a la Damasko though), dials in black, blue, brown, with and without date


----------



## noregrets

The DC86, and the long-awaited Damest bracelet. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## donnyh

DA36 with a35 movement, sapphire back and bracelet. My dream combination!


----------



## Junior29

Similar request to the above...I would love to see Damasko offer a DA34/44-styled dial in a DK series offering with the A35 (or even better H35!) movement.


----------



## GreatScott

Lower prices, especially on in-house movement watches


----------



## oso2276

I'm ready to buy a DC86 if it is finally ready for production 

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bruno47

I need toget a new Damasko soon. Have been without one for too long. Right now I amdrawn towards the DA42/43 models. Really like the orange details. Looking atthese models (though really hard to find photos) leaves me wanting:


A damest bracelet
Lumed numerals on the black faced watches (Why does not Damasko do that?)


----------



## StufflerMike

Hard to find photos ?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/damasko-da42-da43-3745282.html
Damasko goes orange - DA 42 / DA 43

Not enough ? Will take some more at this year's Inhorgenta (medio Feb) if you want.


----------



## faiz

Maybe a smaller DK105.
Trouble is that I have not seen the DK105 in person so it's difficult to know whether the size is Ok or not.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## adimaano56sl

There are three things I would like to see from Damasko.

1) BETTER LUME. Use BGW9 - this has always been the main thing keeping me from buying a Damasko
2) Make a hardened bracelet for the DS30 
3) Create a instant micro adjustment clasp for all bracelet models.

A DS30 with good lume and a hardened bracelet, micro-adjustment bracelet would be pretty close to perfect for me.

Oh and one more thing - a brushed hardened case in a da36 or ds30 form factor would be amazing.


----------



## pixnw

A micro adjustable class for the bracelets. Something that works as well as the Omega one does.


----------



## MrDagon007

A DA variant with ETA gmt.


----------



## StufflerMike

pixnw said:


> A micro adjustable class for the bracelets. Something that works as well as the Omega one does.


----------



## pixnw

stuffler said:


> View attachment 12812895


Is that going to be available?


----------



## StufflerMike

pixnw said:


> Is that going to be available?


Why do you think did I post it ? However, Rome wasn't built in a day.


----------



## Happy Acres

A heq model, preferably a Chronograph.


----------



## Igorek

I also am looking at DA43 it is so tempting!

Damaskos without day complication...


----------



## Buellrider

The clasp Mike just posted, damest bracelet and DSub bracelet.


----------



## Igorek

stuffler said:


> Hard to find photos ?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/damasko-da42-da43-3745282.html
> Damasko goes orange - DA 42 / DA 43
> 
> Not enough ? Will take some more at this year's Inhorgenta (medio Feb) if you want.


Please do take more photos of DA43 when you get a chance. The orange Hirsch Robby strap looks perfect for that watch.


----------



## GreatScott

adimaano56sl said:


> There are three things I would like to see from Damasko.
> 
> 1) BETTER LUME. Use BGW9 - this has always been the main thing keeping me from buying a Damasko
> 2) Make a hardened bracelet for the DS30
> 3) Create a instant micro adjustment clasp for all bracelet models.
> 
> A DS30 with good lume and a hardened bracelet, micro-adjustment bracelet would be pretty close to perfect for me.
> 
> Oh and one more thing - a brushed hardened case in a da36 or ds30 form factor would be amazing.


I second a hardened brushed case and a brushed bracelet. It can be done, and they are doing it already on some models. This would be a great alternative to the blasting and would not suffer from the rub marks.


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

Right now, Damasko makes a lot of variations on the same handful of core models that we all love, but they all share a lot of the same limitations.

I'd like to see two expansions into new territory that might be controversial:
*
Upmarket utility:* Slightly fancier dials, like what the DK 100 line offers with applied indexes and more elaborate dial finishes, but with the core line's functionality and case styles (bracelet option, bezel, day/date, etc.).
*
Even more durable and accurate:* A quartz option, without being a cut-down bare-bones model. Imagine e.g. a DA 46 variant with almost no changes except a high-accuracy quartz movement. For the ultimate line of durable utility watches, it makes sense to offer one for people whose needs include more extremes of accuracy and shock resistance. It wouldn't even need to be much (or any) cheaper, really - there are people who'd pay Damasko's regular prices for quartz watches just to get the practical benefits of quartz.

Right now, the only quartz watch I know of that offers anywhere near Damasko's quality and utility without looking completely hideous is the oil-filled Sinn UX, but that's overkill for people who don't need to dive to literally the *bottom* of the ocean, and lacks a bunch of Damasko niceties. Damasko could do a much better job with a high-utility quartz watch if they wanted to (and didn't need it to be an oil-filled extreme diver).

But those are both pretty unlikely, I suppose, so I'd be happy if they just made the aforementioned glide-lock adjustable bracelet clasp and maybe a red-accent option on the DC 80.


----------



## Tom

UnfortunateDateWindow said:


> But those are both pretty unlikely, I suppose, so I'd be happy if they just made the aforementioned glide-lock adjustable bracelet clasp and maybe a red-accent option on the DC 80.


I'll second that. Really would like a red accent (or the yellow DA36 accent on a DC80). Regarding the clasp. The clasp shown above looks more like a clasp for a rubber strap to me, not as one for the steel bracelet.


----------



## Bender.Folder

Id pay for a DA46 quartz . Except breitling no brands offers something similar. plus it would pack the hardened case and bracelet, no oil filling so no tricky servicing and the diameter would actually be human and no 43 and above sizes. I like the idea. 

A smaller; dressier DK105 with that chocolate dial would be nice aswell. I'd like to see some rhodium plated hands more or even heat blued ones for a change.


----------



## bruno47

stuffler said:


> Hard to find photos ?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/damasko-da42-da43-3745282.html
> Damasko goes orange - DA 42 / DA 43
> 
> Not enough ? Will take some more at this year's Inhorgenta (medio Feb) if you want.


Thanks for the links, Mike. 
I have seenthose photos before, though. What I really would like is some photos of thewatches "in the wild". I've owned the DA47 twice and while it is one of my all-timefavourite watches I do find it a bit monochromatic, especially on the bracelet.I'm hoping the orange details will offset that. Then it would be an eternalkeeperJMore photos will be much appreciated. Also thanks to @Maddog for posting somephotos of his watch.
Other suggestions?
Well, I'vealways liked titanium watches&#8230;.


----------



## City74

A DA36 38mm with blue dial


----------



## qcjulle

+1 for a smaller DK105. A 36-38mm dress watch without date and a hardened case. Handwound is fine and doesn't have to be in-house. Think Black Bay 36 or Nomos Club (accidentally I own both). Blue or grey dial would be awesome.


----------



## faiz

qcjulle said:


> +1 for a smaller DK105. A 36-38mm dress watch without date and a hardened case. Handwound is fine and doesn't have to be in-house. Think Black Bay 36 or Nomos Club (accidentally I own both). Blue or grey dial would be awesome.


38mm would be ideal but I could live with 40mm.
I wonder if the size cannot be reduced due to the movement size.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche

Any of their current lineups with brushed/satin finish case, like the one on dk101


----------



## drewablo

As others have said, the DC80 with red or orange accents and the clasp posted earlier, especially if it's for the bracelet. I love my bracelet for my DA46, but it always feels either too tight or too loose.


----------



## pixnw

stuffler said:


> Why do you think did I post it ? However, Rome wasn't built in a day.


I've worked with enough German manufacturers in a couple of different industries to know that it's not uncommon for them to develop a great prototype or non working model, only to have it never make it to production. Fingers crossed they will offer a micro adjustable clasp and have no doubt it will be a brilliant design if they do.


----------



## StufflerMike

pixnw said:


> I've worked with enough German manufacturers in a couple of different industries to know that it's not uncommon for them to develop a great prototype or non working model, only to have it never make it to production. Fingers crossed they will offer a micro adjustable clasp and have no doubt it will be a brilliant design if they do.


I've been in close contact with Damasko for almost 20 years, enough time to know that Damasko is working on projects as long as it does take. No product will be launched if Damasko isn't convinced it is ready for the market. Has been that way with their in-house movements, has been that way with the hardened bracelet, has been that way with their DSubs, has been that way with the DS 30, will be that way with the DC 86, will be this way with the clasp and other stuff, even if it takes 6 and more years which proved to be valid for bracelet, diver and DC86. 20 years proved that Damasko keep to its promises. It's all about patience and confidence.


----------



## Palmettoman

A thinner and smaller diameter bezeled chronograph.


----------



## wtma

- No dates 3-hander in 38-40mm diameter, maybe utilizing ETA2801 or even better if they can modify their A35 or H35
- I’d like to see Damasko taking on classic flieger
- Tapered bracelet
- BGW9 lumes


----------



## oso2276

*Re: Damasko 2018 >>>>>*



stuffler said:


> ...will be that way with the DC 86, will be this way with the clasp and other stuff, even if it takes 6 and more years which proved to be valid for bracelet, diver and DC86. 20 years proved that Damasko keep to its promises.
> View attachment 12814605


Yup, I've been waiting for this one for years. I can still wait a while more. The best reinterpretation of the Lemania 5100 that I have seen so far 
Great pictures by the way









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

UnfortunateDateWindow said:


> Right now, the only quartz watch I know of that offers anywhere near Damasko's quality and utility without looking completely hideous is the oil-filled Sinn UX, but that's overkill for people who don't need to dive to literally the *bottom* of the ocean, and lacks a bunch of Damasko niceties. Damasko could do a much better job with a high-utility quartz watch if they wanted to (and didn't need it to be an oil-filled extreme diver).


Actually a Seiko Tuna may offer what you want. A very robust watch with an equally robust dedicates quartz movement. I will never part with mine.


----------



## sky4

UnfortunateDateWindow said:


> Right now, Damasko makes a lot of variations on the same handful of core models that we all love, but they all share a lot of the same limitations.
> 
> I'd like to see two expansions into new territory that might be controversial:
> *
> Upmarket utility:* Slightly fancier dials, like what the DK 100 line offers with applied indexes and more elaborate dial finishes, but with the core line's functionality and case styles (bracelet option, bezel, day/date, etc.).
> *
> Even more durable and accurate:* A quartz option, without being a cut-down bare-bones model. Imagine e.g. a DA 46 variant with almost no changes except a high-accuracy quartz movement. For the ultimate line of durable utility watches, it makes sense to offer one for people whose needs include more extremes of accuracy and shock resistance. It wouldn't even need to be much (or any) cheaper, really - there are people who'd pay Damasko's regular prices for quartz watches just to get the practical benefits of quartz.
> 
> Right now, the only quartz watch I know of that offers anywhere near Damasko's quality and utility without looking completely hideous is the oil-filled Sinn UX, but that's overkill for people who don't need to dive to literally the *bottom* of the ocean, and lacks a bunch of Damasko niceties. Damasko could do a much better job with a high-utility quartz watch if they wanted to (and didn't need it to be an oil-filled extreme diver).
> 
> But those are both pretty unlikely, I suppose, so I'd be happy if they just made the aforementioned glide-lock adjustable bracelet clasp and maybe a red-accent option on the DC 80.


a quartz damasko would be pretty cool actually. I'd actually consider one for mountain biking and stuff.


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

MrDagon007 said:


> Actually a Seiko Tuna may offer what you want. A very robust watch with an equally robust dedicates quartz movement. I will never part with mine.


Not bad, but as much as I like Seiko, it's pretty far from a Damasko in ways I (and many Damasko customers probably) care about.

Damasko does a number of things that are unmatched in the rest of the industry. That's why we're all here, isn't it? Everyone probably has a certain combination that brought them here. For me, it's the awesome hardened metal, the amazing-feeling and rock-solid bidirectional bezel (seriously, does *anyone* else make a good bidirectional bezel?), the highly legible but uncluttered dial designs, and the large number of varieties available within the basic formula.

Adding a quartz option lets more people enjoy the awesomeness of Damasko if their needs include more durability or accuracy than what mechanical movements can reasonably provide.


----------



## Heljestrand

Dear Damasko,
Thank you for slowly evolving and staying a tight knit family business.
Regards,
Heljestrand


----------



## Dre

Another vote for an adjustable clasp for the bracelet. Please keep us posted as things develop with that. And thanks for all the updates so far!


----------



## ldo123

I‘d like to see:

1) The DC 86, preferably with a silicon hairspring

2) BGW9 lume that is evenly applied, lumed numerals as well as a lumed running seconds hand on all black dial models

3) A DC 5x-series watch featuring a 42/43mm case

4) A DK-series GMT watch that is as sporty as a DK 10/11 




Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## drewablo

Any info on whether there are plans for this to work with current bracelets, or only for future iterations?


----------



## Wanderfalken

The thinner and lighter case of the DS30 appeals to me. I'd like to see them expand on this with different dial and color options, as well as a version with their bezel.


----------



## Time On My Hands

Dateless options.
Damest options. I've rather taken to black watches after buying one.
Smaller DK105, 39-40mm with lug-to-lug under 50mm.
Really, I hope they keep up their passion and dedication in 2018.


----------



## fire_lantern

- Adjustable clasp bracelet (as mentioned many times)
- A DA34/44 variant with blue or green accents or a blue dial


----------



## MrDagon007

Bgw9 is a good idea.


----------



## recon493

1. Adjustable clasp - keep link width universal to fit old and future. They are not building a watch but rather a part for a bracelet. I get time delays but i also believe its a matter of priorities. To that end, i appreciate the chance to send a list of consumer wants to help them prioritize our requests. I want them to remain solvent in their business model, producing what THEY need to... 
2. Quartz variant - i take my watch off prior to gym time out of fear. I own several Japan Domestic Market quartz that were very well made but none have the simplistic look of Damasko which brought me here.


----------



## kit7

I'm going to be a little bit cheeky. I'm not really a bracelet guy, but lower bracelet prices might make me re-consider. How about a diy bracelet kit? I think a high proportion of Damasko owners have an interest in all things mechanical, surely we could amuse ourselves with a bracelet kit for a few hours instead of paying full whack for whatever it is a bracelet costs these days. 

Keep up the good work, stay independent, thanks for being a small, family run business in the 21st C, that can't be easy.


----------



## myke

All I would like is better Lume BGw9 or CX 1 and perhaps only coating the crystal from the inside. Coating the outside seems to always scratch up and make a lovely watch look like hell. Come to think of it . Would be nice if the bezels were ceramic coated instead of the damest bezels. The ceramic IMHO is much more scratch resistant. It would also be nice if the bezel was lumed.


----------



## myke

*Re: Damasko 2018 >>>>>*

Im so lost with this watch. Would buy in a heartbeat. Check my pulse. God help my wallet



oso2276 said:


> Yup, I've been waiting for this one for years. I can still wait a while more. The best reinterpretation of the Lemania 5100 that I have seen so far
> Great pictures by the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

myke said:


> All I would like is better Lume BGw9 or CX 1 and perhaps only coating the crystal from the inside. Coating the outside seems to always scratch up and make a lovely watch look like hell. Come to think of it . Would be nice if the bezels were ceramic coated instead of the damest bezels. The ceramic IMHO is much more scratch resistant. It would also be nice if the bezel was lumed.


Fyi the white dial damaskos only have inner AR, and you can custom order inner AR only for the black dial variants.


----------



## cayabo

This in 38mm:


----------



## Tom

One more suggestion. Would like a nice deployant clasp for a leather strap. Not the current one but something manufactured in house.


----------



## WatchMann

MrDagon007 said:


> Fyi the white dial damaskos only have inner AR, and you can custom order inner AR only for the black dial variants.


This is correct for all the 3XX series only, regardless of dial color ( all have convex glass) other models with flat crystals do come standard with AR on both sides.


----------



## KyleGA

I'll jump in and reiterate some of the mentioned items that I'd be thrilled to see in 2018. Bringing the new bracelet clasp with micro-adjustments to market is probably the biggest item I'd like to see, as well as it being compatible with existing bracelets. Everyone seems to want the ability to have micro-adjustments but I doubt many will have invest in a brand new bracelet to get it.

I'd also echo some of the earlier requests for a slimmed down variation of the DK 105, there is no doubt it's a beautiful watch but for me I can't pull the trigger on a dress watch that's nearly 50mm lug to lug.


----------



## pherret

Micro adjust clasp like everyone else and redo the website. Black background displaying silver or black and white watches makes the pictures get washed out or harsh and doesn't show the true personality of the watch. The 363 I have looks so much better than their site pics. With a Hirsch Robby yellow makes a great sporty looking watch. But maybe that is just my opinion.


----------



## GreatScott

pherret said:


> Micro adjust clasp like everyone else and redo the website. Black background displaying silver or black and white watches makes the pictures get washed out or harsh and doesn't show the true personality of the watch. The 363 I have looks so much better than their site pics. With a Hirsch Robby yellow makes a great sporty looking watch. But maybe that is just my opinion.


Agree, and maybe we should aim lower, can we at least start with current pictures. Most models have updated dials that are not shown. Also add length and if lugs are drilled.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

qcjulle said:


> +1 for a smaller DK105. A 36-38mm dress watch without date and a hardened case. Handwound is fine and doesn't have to be in-house. Think Black Bay 36 or Nomos Club (accidentally I own both). Blue or grey dial would be awesome.


This!!! And What Time On My Hands said re L2L <50mm


----------



## adimaano56sl

A 38-40mm DK105 would be awesome!


----------



## perkons

adimaano56sl said:


> A 38-40mm DK105 would be awesome!


+1 on this; smaller dress watch with the amazing steel would be a must have.


----------



## LARufCTR

day/date is too much...just the date would be great or option to have no day/date. Otherwise, I agree w/40mm size and a refined deployant clasp.


----------



## MrDagon007

A dc 8x variant with an independent 24h subdial would also be cool, it was one of the initial features.


----------



## StufflerMike

MrDagon007 said:


> A dc 8x variant with an independent 24h subdial would also be cool, it was one of the initial features.


That would be the DC86.....


----------



## Ventenberry

Definitely a quartz movement and second to that a brushed finished on more watches. I could be wrong, "not likely" but I believe in a prior thread Mr. Stuffler had mentioned a quartz movement had been attempted by Damasko but was abandoned for some reason. Don't know why, seems like it wouldn't be much of a technical challenge at all. Think of this, you'd be able to offer the public a significantly reduced priced Damasko that is more durable movement wise than the automatic version for less money while still retaining all the scratch and damage resistance of the case and bracelet. A G-Shock that actually looks good.

Sounds like money in the bank to me.


----------



## PubBoy

Wow...


----------



## Lemon328i

Assuming release of more models in the DC80 series (like the DC86), 2018 will be the first time getting a Damasko. A central minutes chrono? If the DC80 had a date window, I’d have ordered one already.


----------



## MrDagon007

Talking with a friend on the topic of nicely crafted ballpoint pens, we realised that this could be a cool adjacent product category, a pen crafted from Damasko’s superhard steel and fine internal mechanics... yes would be cool!


----------



## StufflerMike

MrDagon007 said:


> Talking with a friend on the topic of nicely crafted ballpoint pens, we realised that this could be a cool adjacent product category, a pen crafted from Damasko's superhard steel and fine internal mechanics... yes would be cool!


Hmmh, did you already get their strap tools or keyfob ?


----------



## MrDagon007

stuffler said:


> Hmmh, did you already get their strap tools or keyfob ?


I have the bracelet tool. Hence I can imagine them creating a killer pen.


----------



## PubBoy

D Sub1 with different color highlight schemes, like green, red, orange or light blue.


----------



## jarlleif

I’d be most interested in damast coated bracelets and bracelets for the D Sub 1 and 2. Also some more color options for those models would be nice. 

I’m also excited to see what else happens with the Dc8x line. I’m considering a Dc80, but am wondering if I should wait longer to see what other options come out in the next year or two. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LH2

BGW9 lume seems like a good move. I'm fine with the C1 lume they've used forever, but I think better lume would sell more watches.

Quartz is a pretty cool idea.

Looking forward to Damest case options on the new DS30, as well as some color choices for the second hand, or even the lume. Love the green available on the DC80.


----------



## Mullmuzzler

stuffler said:


> View attachment 12812895


Is it going to be available separately also for the old bracelets? I want it for my DA37!


----------



## StufflerMike

Mullmuzzler said:


> Is it going to be available separately also for the old bracelets? I want it for my DA37!


Time will tell. Right now it isn't available at all.


----------



## equimike

Forgive my ignorance, but is there a usual timeframe when Damasko releases new/modified models? Or so they come out in drive and drabs when ready? Thinking of adding a DK14 to my DA36 but wondering if I should wait to see if they release something that catches my eye even more.


----------



## StufflerMike

equimike said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but is there a usual timeframe when Damasko releases new/modified models? Or so they come out in drive and drabs when ready? Thinking of adding a DK14 to my DA36 but wondering if I should wait to see if they release something that catches my eye even more.


It depends. In the last years Damasko used to present new models shortly before or during Minichtime (Oct/Nov). This year they exhibited on the Inhorgenta and showcased the „new" bi-color DC 80 there.


----------



## dustywatch

I really loved my da37... Tough, versatile on many strap styles and colors, accurate to +/-1-2 seconds a day, drilled lugs to change straps, easy to read time, great daily watch for someone who doesn't wear a suit to work.

I sold it because I wanted better lume-legibility at 4-5 am and because as a bracelet guy I wanted an adjustable bracelet on the wrist.

So I agree with many a post here: 

Need bgw9 lume!
Adjustable bracelet on the wrist!

I'm using a Tudor pelagos black for my daily wear now and I had to pay a lot more to fix the shortcomings of the damasko 

As you can see, I do still love the beauty of a damasko  

Lumed bezels would be nice too 

Wouldn't also mind a slightly smaller version
39mm da37 with bgw9 and adjustable bracelet...mmmm

Or with bezel: 40-41mm da42/43 with same bgw9 on dial and bezel with adjustable bracelet...mmmm


----------



## Tanjecterly

Better lume is an absolute necessity despite all statements that this is a flieger and doesn't need good lume. It does!


----------



## Time On My Hands

In 2018 I would like some indication from Damasko that they actually read this forum, and better yet, engage with it a little.

An official forum costs little, and it's a gift for marketers. Although certainly much of Damasko's market lies outside of here, there is surely some value for the company to engage here with the many people who read this thread. In here there's Damasko fans, watch fans, the curious, passers-by - all of them potential customers. All of them ignored, it seems.

To date the user "Damasko" has made only one (yes, 1) contribution to their company's "official forum". That was a plea two years ago to vote for them in a popularity contest. Nothing since then. Not even a follow-up thankyou for those who might have voted. Intended or not, that comes across at arrogant.

I imagine (could be wrong) that Damasko is a bigger operation that Stowa. At least they are comparable when compared with watch brands discussed on Watchuseek. They're small, busy, creative, yet bigger than a microbrand. Stowa's owner has no issue regularly engaging in his forum. So where is Damasko? 

As much as we compile a list of ideas and desires in this particular thread, there is no indication that it's heard by anyone outside of our own hopeful little clique. The closest we get to the source is the moderator and the USA dealers, who are also clearly fans like us, and can peddle little influence. The "official forum" only gets a few breaths of life when the moderator tries to start a new thread, occasionally with news of a new model.

Come on Damasko, how about engaging a little? You probably don't have time to reply to every comment, so I'll give you few lines to copy and paste every week or so:

- Great idea! We'll look into it.
- We tried that, and it didn't work.
- Thanks for the feedback.
- Please contact our repairs department.
- There are no plans to add to this series.
- There are plans to add this in the near future.
- Stay tuned. We might have something for you at Baselworld.
- It's in development. More news in two months.
- Thanks for supporting Damasko.


TOMH out.


----------



## MrDagon007

I don’t see the need for Damasko to engage. As long as they make cool products.
I can imagine that they occasionally check the forum.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Engaging with the folks has a downside as well. I hope that they read the forums but they don't have to talk to us.


----------



## Happy Acres

Don't let it get under your skin, it really is nothing personal. I guess rants help to vent deeply felt frustration.


----------



## Thrawn

I'd like a DA 46 with fully lumed numerals and BGW9 lume.

Or a DA 44 like model with the DS30 look and again BGW9 lume.

The bad lume is the one thing that has stopped my from buying a Damasko a few times now.


----------



## Happy Acres

Thrawn said:


> The bad lume is the one thing that has stopped my from buying a Damasko a few times now.


 believe the Internet with a grain of salt, my DA36 continues to serve me well 11 years in, including the luminescence.


----------



## Time On My Hands

MrDagon007 said:


> ... I can *imagine* that they occasionally check the forum.





Tanjecterly said:


> ...I *hope* that they read the forums ...





Happy Acres said:


> Don't let it get under your skin, it really is nothing personal. I guess rants help to vent deeply felt frustration.


Well I don't take it personally. I don't expect a tailored reply from Damasko to my entries in this thread. 
But regular comments like "that's a great watch, I'd buy it if they made a no-date version, I wonder if there's any plans" (paraphrasing) might warrant a response in an Official Forum, no?

With hoping and imagining, you guys are echoing my thoughts. I'm just not the type who can rely solely on worship and hope. A bit of evidence that Damasko look at their forum would be a good thing for everyone here.


----------



## noregrets

Can't wait to see what Damasko announces in Basel...


----------



## Vig2000

noregrets said:


> Can't wait to see what Damasko announces in Basel...


Don't think they announce/present at Basel, but rather at Munichtime.


----------



## jarlleif

Oh boy. That’s a bit of a wait!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## noregrets

Vig2000 said:


> Don't think they announce/present at Basel, but rather at Munichtime.


Bummer...the partial Damest bracelet they showed recently really got my hopes up!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vig2000

noregrets said:


> Bummer...the partial Damest bracelet they showed recently really got my hopes up!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


My prediction is that a Damest bracelet will be unveiled at this year's Munichtime.


----------



## Relo60

I would like to see a case that isn't straight up (if viewed from the side) like the Omega SmP. Both the SmP and my DA34 are 12mm in height.


----------



## StufflerMike

9,95mm


----------



## The watch knob

I would like to see:
1) expansion of the DC8x line
2) a few more dial color options for core models
3) quartz model - why not a center minutes chronograph like ETA 252 series?
4) expansion of tools beyond strap and key fob - they really seem to have awesome machining capabilities, they could make some cool stuff!


----------



## Relo60

stuffler said:


> 9,95mm
> 
> View attachment 13066093


Are these new models Mike? It is only the DS30 I know that are less than 10mm.

Cheers.

Rick


----------



## StufflerMike

It *is * the DS30 sandwiched by DA42 and DA343.


----------



## Flyer

Happy Acres said:


> believe the Internet with a grain of salt, my DA36 continues to serve me well 11 years in, including the luminescence.


Well I have a DA46 and the lume is disappointing. Even if I charge it or wear it out in the sun it doesn't last very long.


----------



## StufflerMike

I've got some Damasko watches. Lume of all, the DA20 with no lume excluded of course, served me well.


----------



## MrDagon007

stuffler said:


> I've got some Damasko watches. Lume of all, the DA20 with no lume excluded of course, served me well.


Even so, I think we can agree that, jf Damasko would change the lume on its black faced models to to BGW9, the luminosity would both be a lot stronger deep into the night, and importantly for that splendid Damasko look: just as crisp white during daytime.
It is not needed for the white faced damaskos where the large surface compensates for weak lume per surface unit. In fact a bgw9 full lume dial might be too much of a good thing!
These are ultimate tool watches, stronger lume would be a logical upgrade evolution.


----------



## fast08

stuffler said:


> I've got some Damasko watches. Lume of all, the DA20 with no lume excluded of course, served me well.


That's a lot of Damasko watches lol


----------



## fast08

stuffler said:


> I've got some Damasko watches. Lume of all, the DA20 with no lume excluded of course, served me well.


That's a lot of Damasko watches lol


----------



## StufflerMike

fast08 said:


> That's a lot of Damasko watches lol


??


----------



## tsteph12

fast08 said:


> That's a lot of Damasko watches lol


We should all be that fortunate. Cheers Mike!


----------



## jon_huskisson

I'm a bit late to the party, but maybe it's a good time to re-ignite this thread in the hope that some of us get their wish with a new Munichtime announcement next month.

I'd like to see more variety of dials for existing models (surely that's relatively easy vs. a new case?). Specifically I'd love to see some blue dial variants, and perhaps some more without the cross-hairs.



Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## qcjulle

jon_huskisson said:


> I'm a bit late to the party, but maybe it's a good time to re-ignite this thread in the hope that some of us get their wish with a new Munichtime announcement next month.


Still waiting for a "real" dress watch, namely something more classically sized than 42mm.


----------



## drewablo

I'll say it again, that micro-adjustment piece they prototyped back in 2016 for the bracelet. https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/i-thought-new-damasko-clasp-worth-thread-its-own-3715866.html


----------

